

Are You a Tech Company? - smacktoward
http://www.theawl.com/2014/09/are-you-a-tech-company

======
satvik1985
Its interesting because a successful apparel e-commerce company from India,
Myntra call themselves technology company first, apparel company later.

This goes on to show the importance that companies that have predominantly
online presence have to give to technology.

